# symboles dans airport



## nabonide (15 Juin 2012)

Bonsoir,

j'utilise une borne airport express pour étendre mon réseau. A priori tout se passe bien, un ipad y est connecté d'apres "utilitaire airport" mais par exemple un PC de la maison qui devrait bénéficier de la connexion n'apparait pas et sa connexion au réseau familial est minable.
Bizarrement (?) sur le schéma du réseau dans "utilitaire airport" le lien entre la borne airport express et la time capsule est en pointillé alors que le lien entre la time capsule et la box de mon FAI est un trait plein. Que signifie cette différence de schématisation du lien ? Cela signifie-t-il que la borne airport est mal connectée ?
merci d'avance à celui qui éclairera ma lanterne


----------



## benoitmac (2 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour 
Effectivement, si quelqu'un a la réponse, je suis également preneur ! j'ai le lien entre ma time capsule et mon airoport express qui est en pointillé.

Merci bcp !


----------



## benoitmac (13 Décembre 2015)

Personne ne me tire de mon ignorance ??? Please


----------



## ph81000 (16 Décembre 2015)

Peux-tu poser une copie d'écran et nous dire quelle borne Airport tu utilises et quel version de système sur le PC ?

Merci


----------



## r e m y (16 Décembre 2015)

J'ai l'impression qu'Utilitaire Airport affiche un lien en pointillé quand la borne qui se trouve au bout du lien est configurée en extension de réseau.


----------



## benoitmac (26 Décembre 2015)

Mon airport express est seulement connectée à mon réseau pour passer du son vers ma chaine hi-fi.

Ci joint la copie d'écran de l'utilitaire airport


----------



## r e m y (27 Décembre 2015)

Je n'ai rien trouvé sur les sites Apple. Par contre dans une discussion sur les forums Apple, quelqu'un indique que les liaisons par câble ethernet sont affichées en trait plein et les liaisons WiFi en pointillés.


----------



## benoitmac (27 Décembre 2015)

Merci bcp pour l'info !!


----------

